# Frameless crop shot on dove .. 50 ft 3/8 steel



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

High in a tree









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Who needs a frame.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Good shot, them high ones hard. Nice


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Devon minnow said:


> Who needs a frame.


Right Devon!! Agreed!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> Good shot, them high ones hard. Nice


Thank you pal ..  yes they are!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

great catch!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

mostho said:


> great catch!


Thank your buddy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Man 50 feet is quite a stretch nice shot!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Man 50 feet is quite a stretch nice shot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks pal .. just happened to all work out this time 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

And people doubt 3/8


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

gabeb said:


> And people doubt 3/8


Yup crazy!! All about placement if its moving fast enough!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

